# SUCHE: LRS DÄMPFER 320mm



## brixxer99 (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute wie der Titel schon aussagt brauch ich einen 320mm LRS Dämpfer für ein Merida Bike... Hersteller ist mir eigentlich egal, also dann bietet einfach an, wenn ihr so einen Dämpfer habt und ihn abgeben wollt/könnt.

Grüsse brixxer99


----------



## nonfar (11. März 2011)

Hallo ! Hatt zwar nix mit deinem Thema zu tun aber da muß ich mal fragen ! Hab mir deine Bilder mal angeschaut wie um Gottes willen ist dir das passiert ?
Ps. Herzliches Beileid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (12. März 2011)

Werd heut im Shop mal nachschauen was noch da ist 
.
Meld ich


----------



## the donkey (12. März 2011)

Kann Dir entweder einen Manitou oder einen German a anbieten
Beides neu
Bei Bedarf kannst Du Dich ja melden


----------



## brixxer99 (13. März 2011)

Sry...Danke für deine Mühe the donkey, hab mich aber jetzt für einen anderen Rahmen entschieden als Ersatz für mein gecrashtes Bike!!! Brauche dann doch keinen LRS Dämpfer


----------



## brixxer99 (13. März 2011)

nonfar schrieb:


> Hallo ! Hatt zwar nix mit deinem Thema zu tun aber da muß ich mal fragen ! Hab mir deine Bilder mal angeschaut wie um Gottes willen ist dir das passiert ?
> Ps. Herzliches Beileid


 
Hi nonfar hier mal der Link zur Beantwortung deiner Frage...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=493545


----------



## kalligator (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo 
ich bin grad auf der suche nach einem lrs dämpfer.
Hab gesehen, daß du vor einem jahr  einen angeboten hast.
hast du noch welche?
wenn ja marke?
und was soller kosten?

viele Grüße
Kalli


----------



## Speedking75 (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo Donkey

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach eine LRS-Dämpfer. Mir ist marke egal, Hauptsache, ich bekomme den Dämpfer damit ich das Bike endlich fertig machen kann

Vielen Dank

gruesse
viktor


----------



## dahte123 (2. Juli 2012)

Speedking75 schrieb:


> Hallo Donkey
> 
> ich bin auch auf der Suche nach eine LRS-Dämpfer. Mir ist marke egal, Hauptsache, ich bekomme den Dämpfer damit ich das Bike endlich fertig machen kann
> 
> ...


habe deine anfrage gelesen, habe einen lrs dämpfer im sehr guten zustand! wenn du interresse hast schreib mir.


----------



## Noxenpresser (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe jetz genau das gleiche Problem. Ich habe einen Centurion Hydro Rahmen Modell 2010 und suche einen LRS Dämpfer. Nach Möglichkeit mit Remote Lockout.
In Frage kommen da:
 german:A Prion TL
DT Swiss XM 180 LRS

Leider sind die alle in diversen Shops vergriffen bzw der DTSwiss einfach zu teuer.
Kann mir jemand diesbzgl helfen? Notfalls würde ich auch einen ohne Remote Lockout nutzen.

Grüße
 Sebastian


----------



## zrk (4. November 2012)

Ich hab hier einen solchen German A Prion im Keller. Gekauft Ende 2011, wurde ausschließlich gefahren am Bike meiner Freundin (Numinis 1200).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staaan (19. März 2013)

hallo an alle,

hab das gleiches problem 
hat irgendwer noch n lrs dämpfer übrig?

grüße


----------



## zrk (19. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Suchenden,

German A verkauft die "Knochen" immer noch ab Lager, 
kosten allerdings 285 Euro neu.

Siehe Shop hier:
http://www.german-a.de/shop/index.php?route=product/product&path=56&product_id=65

Grüße!


----------



## ftpobii (25. März 2013)

Kann man da nicht einfach belibige Dämpfer einbauen mit einer art Verlängerung?


----------



## staaan (25. März 2013)

Das ist auch mein Plan.
Eine Verlängerung für einen Standard Dämpfer bauen.
Ich glaube sogar von dt swiss gabs sowas mal zu kaufen.
Was für n Hub hat den der lrs Dämpfer?  Ich denke der sollte schon identisch sein, oder?


----------



## Speedking75 (25. März 2013)

Hatte mir auch überlegt, selbst einen zu bauen. Das Problem ist allerdings die Übersetzung. Normale Dämpfer haben 1:3,5 und ein LRS 1:1,8

Es ist ein kleiner aber feiner Ubteschied.


----------



## staaan (25. März 2013)

Hat das nicht eher indirekt was mit m Dämpfer als mit der Geometrie zu tun?
Dt swiss hatte mal n lrs Dämpfer im Programm. Das war n Standard 180er mit Verlängerung. Leider finde ich da nix über den Hub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedking75 (25. März 2013)

Ich meine 73 gemessen zu haben.  Der dt war vllt ein Standarddämpfer, der German A ist es deffinitiv nicht. Der hat wirklich 1:18 sowie der manitou 3-Way auch.


----------



## staaan (25. März 2013)

Okay, danke für die Info. Ich werde mal sehen ob ich was passendes zusammen basteln kann


----------



## ftpobii (25. März 2013)

Dieses Bild habe ich auf der Centurionseite gefunden. Das is doch auch nur eine verlängerung.







Hier gehts zur der Seite : http://www.centurion.de/de_de/cms/38/lrs


----------



## staaan (25. März 2013)

Das bestätigt doch meine Theorie das die Übersetzung von der hinterbau Geometrie kommt, und nicht vom Dämpfer.
Ich denke mit einem voll einstellbaren standartdämpfer und einer Verlängerung bekommt man schon was brauchbares hin. Der Hub sollte natürlich passen, da sonst unnötig federweg flöten geht.


----------



## Speedking75 (25. März 2013)

Ich sprach aber von den Lrs-Dämpfern der Firma German A und Manitou. Es evtl einfach verlängerte Standarddämpfer gegeben. Dies hat allerdings mit dem "Low Ratio System nix zu tun. Ist halt einfach ne Alternative. 

Bin selber ein merida Mission c Race Carbon mit lrs Gefahren. Einfach geil. German a war verbaut

Ich wuerde hier nicht zum basteln anfangen. Gedulden, in der Bucht gibt es immer wieder mal einen. Den manitou habe ich für ganze 35 bekommen. Und der war noch gut!


----------



## staaan (25. März 2013)

Jaaa, ich bezweifle nicht das spezielle lrs Dämpfer geeigneter sind. Leider sind die unbezahlbar momentan. Laut centurion werden die nur noch von german a hergestellt und kosten zwischen 200 - 400.
Und ich will ja endlich mit meinem centurion backfire lrs carbon ne runde drehen, Drum muss erstmal ne alternative her.


----------



## bergwerk81 (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
seit letztes Jahr im September kein gebrauchter Dämpfer in Sicht für's LSD.
Ich wollte mir damals eigentlich nur einen Ersatz-Dämpfer zulegen damit ich meinen DT Swiss auch mal in den SErvice schicken kann...
Jetzt läuft aber schon der Aufbau eines weiteren Faunus LSD auf Hochtouren  aber kein Dämpfer in Sicht.
300 Euro bei German A sind mir gerade im Moment doch etwas viel.

Daher hier die Frage von mir:
Hat jemand zufällig noch die Hand auf einem LRS Dämpfer in 320 mm oder einen heißen Tipp?
Ob DT Swiss, German A oder MAnitou spielt dabei erstmal keine Rolle.
Ich möchte nur endlich das Bike fertigmachen können und testen! 

Bin mal sehr gespannt, ob ich mit dieser Aktion hier Glück habe


----------



## kalligator (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo 
ich hab letztes jahr mir einen neuen gebrauchten gekauft. der alte ist leider auch schon weg.
Ich  hab ihn von meinem radhändler gekauft. ein x-fusion o2r oder so 
rad ist auch weg.
kann dir mal die tel. nummer von ihm geben vielleicht hat er ja noch was.
Ist der Radsport Dürr
07529972088. Ist in Oberschwaben Waldburg bei Ravensburg.
Gruß und Glück bei suchen und finden


----------



## staaan (18. Mai 2013)

momentan werden wieder welche bei ebay verkauft.
neue manitou swinget spv für das lrs 100 (320mm)
ein gebrauchter für das lrs 120 (340mm) is auch drinnen.
preis für den neuen is 225 ich denke da kann man net meckern.

ich habe übrigens zur "Überbrückung" bis der neue Dämpfer da ist einen Adapter geschweisst. das funktioniert bis jetzt auch astrein. allein die Sache mit den Buchsen ist ein bisschen ein problem, aber es wird halten bis der neue da is


----------



## Shiggy (22. Juli 2013)

Hey!! Bin auch auf der Suche! Bei Nubuk Bikes gibt es den Prion LRS für 215,- und in einer Woche in einen Shop bei Ebay den DT Swiss 180 LRS für 229,-, gebraucht aber Instandgesetzt gibt es den Prion für 165,- bei Ebay. Für was würdet ihr Euch entscheiden? Oder hat noch jemand einen für mich????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shiggy (22. Juli 2013)

Ach ja, fahre ein Centurion Numinis hydro lx, könntet Ihr mir sagen welche Länge ich brauche, 320 oder 340!?? Ist meine ich ein 2008ter oda 2009er!??


----------



## bergwerk81 (22. Juli 2013)

Weißlich leider nicht.
In eBay gibt es aber glaube momentan noch den Manitou Swinger SPV in 320mm von einem Händler. FRAG doch dort an, ob er für dich passen würde. Der SOLLTE es wissen...
Viel Erfolg,
David

PS: Ich bin mit diesem auch endlich fündig geworden.  Vom DT Swiss kann man wohl noch über Merida Restnestände bekommen. Dies bot mir GrandRaidBikes in Roschbach an.


----------



## Oyster70 (19. September 2013)

Hi,
kauf Dir doch für kleines Geld einen Monarch 190mm x50mm. Der passt für einen LRS 120 (mit der Verlängerung). Das wichtige sind die Tunes für den Dämpfer, damit dieser mit der Geometrie des Rahmens die gewünschten Ansprechverhalten realisiert. Ich empfehle zum anpassen den Gino Schlifske - http://www.flatout-suspension.de/
Dann hast Du für unter 200 einen indiviguell für Dich und Dein Fahrstil angepassten Dämpfer.


320mm, dann hast du ein LRS100, da mußt Du die Dämpfermaße noch malachfragen, die habe ich nicht im Kopf. Kannst du auch beim Gino machen.


----------

